# Alabama point 12/3/10



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

headed out to alabama point around 6pm or so, got there in a decent amount of time and nothing was biting couldn't tell what the tide was doing if it was going out coming in or just turning. anyways we sat there for about 15 mins or so using artificials and bam! fish on !! next thing i know blue fish were everywhere and so were the white trout along with some fish called a sennet? i guess they are in the barracuda family i cleaned them up and the meat looked good so i figured i would try a fish i've never eating before... also caught a few spanish under the lights which completely blew my mind . never before caught a spanish at night time so i was quite surprised. all in all we caught about 30 something fish and my wrists hurt haha :thumbsup::thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Great report! How were the sennet?


----------



## Duff (Jul 22, 2010)

Talk about your all-teeth class! I hope you kept those digits safe. Thirty of that variety and I guarantee with my luck one of them would have drawn blood.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

be careful eating barracuda, you know they have a poison in them.
there is a certain way to clean cuda without getting the poison.
check it out on the www.
what were the bues hitting and spanish hitting?

jack


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I guess the Sennet was the small fish we caught a couple of weeks ago in the pass. It looked like a small baricuda.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

jack2 said:


> be careful eating barracuda, you know they have a poison in them.
> there is a certain way to clean cuda without getting the poison.
> check it out on the www.
> what were the bues hitting and spanish hitting?
> ...


This is only partly true. The poison that accumulates in barracuda is ciguatera. It occurs mostly in the tropics where the poisonous algae that causes it occurs more frequently. Its very rarely reported in the northern gulf. Ciguatera mostly occurs in larger reef fish like jacks, grouper, snapper and of course barracuda. The great barracuda is the main fish associated with the poison and smaller fish such as sennets, which are not usually a reef species should be free and clear of it.

There is no way to get rid of it once in the flesh of the fish. No cleaning method, cooking or freezing. The main symptoms are nausea, hot/cold reversals, diarrhea, cramping, muscle spasms and other nerve related issues. Generally it goes away within weeks but can last in the human body for years.

Oh yeah, great report!


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

hey guys thanks ! yeah we got them on small gotchyas and the blues were eating the hell out of the finger mullet.. it was a variety of fish that we kept all in all. i dont beleieve in keeping like 40 of the same fish. the sennets were so thick there last night we were having to throw them back left n right after i kept only like 6 or 7 of em.. imma throw some in the skillet in a little while mmmmmhhhmmmmmm!!!!! give this stuff a try. by the way is anyone going to ft pickens?


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

B3245 And I Fished there Sunday night and you could mirror the above report. We wore out the white trout, a few sennet and whiting...no blues or spanish. I fried the Sennet last night and it was amazing. I agree with Chris V's assesment of cig poisoning. Anyway yall try some Sennet it will impress!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Sennetts, never heard of them but sounds like something I'd throw back if fishing by myself out of ignorance of the species.lol 

Gotta give them a try sometime...

Great report!

Jimmy


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

well jjam i wouldn't call it ignorance , because if you never saw it before then how can people expect you to klnow what they are ...lol the sennet are very good much like badasschef says ... i made some ceviche the other night and mixed the blues,whites ,spanish and sennet and it was great


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

not all of them do. they eat a fish in south florida that have the poison. and studies have been performed and they havnt proven that they migrate. i personally dont eat them because i dont trust uncle sugar if you know what i mean but not all cudas are bad. 



jack2 said:


> be careful eating barracuda, you know they have a poison in them.
> there is a certain way to clean cuda without getting the poison.
> check it out on the www.
> what were the bues hitting and spanish hitting?
> ...


----------

